

Early Stage Telecommunications/Advertising Field Opportunity - skepsia

We are creating the first “plug and play” solution for every Internet Based telecommunications service, with guaranteed delivery and non-intrusive Call Sponsorship, which could be; political messages, advertisements, viral information, surveys or polls. For many years sports, special events and celebrities have benefited from sponsorship; isn’t it about time that the everyday consumer has the same availability in their daily lives without sacrificing quality and routine?<p>The premise of project C.A.I.N. ™ (Communication Advertisement Intelligence Network) is simple; when a subscriber makes a phone call through a service that utilizes VoIP, they will be presented with a patent pending logically targeted message from a sponsor. That sponsor could be the government or commercial entity, who will be covering the cost of that phone call for the subscriber. The key lies within a 10-15 second window known as the “ringback”.  The “ringback” is the timeframe in which you hear the ringing sound after you dial a telephone number. The message heard by the subscriber will be delivered in conjunction with the normal ringing sound they are used to hearing when making a phone call, the ringing noise will be lowered and kept in the background as to keep the subscriber as comfortable as possible. All Telecommunication companies are looking for ways to subsidize infrastructure cost.  All consumers are looking for ways to save money.  Sponsors are always looking for a new medium.  Our service will benefit all.
======
skepsia
If interest email info@skepsia.com

